# Will my goat be okay?



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I bred my pygmy doe to a nubian buck. I read you could because nubians tend to have smaller kids. Well then I read that the doe is usually the nubian. Is my doe going to be okay? She looks like she is about to pop. But that might be because she is supposed to be having it in a week or so.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to TGS! :wave:

Well, there's a chance she could have some complications. If she has multiples she *should* be ok, however pygmies are known for having more kidding issues than most breeds so especially with her being bred to a large breed buck you might have some issues. I'd just watch her like a hawk and be there during the kidding in case she needs help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome... :wave: glad to have you here... :thumb: 

I agree... she may have complications...be sure to be there for her at kidding time in case .....she may need a C-section..... I pray.. she will be OK.... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Hope she kids fine for you but be sure to have the number of a vet that is avialiable 24/7 and will do farm calls or that you can go to.


----------

